# Ims lathe



## jg2259 (Oct 28, 2011)

http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/tls/3698883936.html

I've never owned a lathe, but I'm thinking about getting one. I have operated a lathe before, about 20 yrs ago. Could anyone give me their thoughts on the wuality of this lathe, if it is a fair price, and if it lacks anything that I really should have?
Thanks in advance for any direction that you might offer.


----------



## Edueck (Apr 23, 2013)

Hello: Like you I am new to owning a lathe, Because of what happened to me just a few days ago i have to tell you this ( My motor broke) so get some thing with a motor that you can get parts for should it brake.
I bought a cheap used one, if you can afford it, spend the money and buy new, this way you have warranty, you can always sell it later. I don't think you will once you really get into it. I find it's like a new world for me (it's great) a nice way to hide in this world with out going away.
I am with out till I have a replacement. As for turning wood it's a lot of fun for me I could do this all day.


----------



## jg2259 (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks for the response. I'm like you, I think once I start, I'll be addicted.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Looks like a generic design intended more for spindle work than bowls.

The ad does not state the speeds.

Do you want to turn spindles or bowls? If the latter, then find out the lowest speed. I expect it may be too fast for bowls > 6in diameter.

Bigger bowls need to start slow since the blanks are out of balance. Speed can be increased as the blank gets turned to be in balance. In the meantime "A whole lotta shakin' goin' on". :thumbdown:


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Dave Paine said:


> Looks like a generic design intended more for spindle work than bowls.
> 
> The ad does not state the speeds.


Definitely a spindle lathe -- in the first picture (the sideways label) it looks like the slowest speed is 980 rpm. IMO, that's too fast even if you start out with a nicely balanced bowl blank - and starting from a rough-cut piece of timber would be very scary 

_edit ... sorry, I didn't answer the original questions. I would pass on this lathe -- it's kind of restricted in the types of work I'd feel safe doing on it, and the tools bundled with it don't look good, not even sure they are High Speed Steel. For $150 I think you can find a better machine._


----------



## Edueck (Apr 23, 2013)

*Ims Lathe*

I didn't see the picture at first.I have to agree With Dave, it looks like a spindle lathe, even spindles can get a bit scary when they start at a higher speed. You may have the option to change the speed by pulley's, this can be a pains taking effort and time consuming. I have an old Mastercraft and there I have that option. Here I have to stop the lathe every time I want to change speed. The one I bought was for 12" work 
At this point $400.00 for a 12" lathe is a bit much but I'll have to bite the bullet and buy one. This one has variable speed, I want to use it mainly for turning small stuff like pens. The electronic speed control works very nice to change speed on the fly.

You can get pulleys to change speed,you need two both the same sizes shaft on the motor and the lathe drive. The pulleys are like 3 or 5 pulleys in one. To set this up you need to have one pulley with the larger pulley opposite of the other. 

For example your larger pulley lines up with the smaller pulley, if the v belt is on the larger pulley on the motor lines up to the smaller pulley on your lathe drive, then your lathe will run faster, if the smaller pulley on the motor lines up larger pulley on your lathe then your lathe will run slower. Like I said changing this can get very time consuming, each time you change speeds you may have to loosen the motor and retighten it for each speed change.
Hope this helps.


----------



## jg2259 (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks so much for all the info. I am not really in the market for a lathe just yet, but if one comes along that is a great deal, I would probably buy it. With the info you provided it will help me as I browse CL and will better know what I'm looking for


----------

